# TwinCat PLC



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Material um mich in Beckhoffs TwinCat
einzu arbeiten. Ich hab offengestanden von der Materie nicht viel
Ahnung. Im Speziellen suche ich nach Workshops / Manuals 
für die ST - Sprache.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## UW (15 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

versuchs mal hier http://www.beckhoff.de/ , unter download findest Du eine Demoversion und die komplette Doku.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## zotos (15 Juli 2005)

TwinCAT ist ein CoDeSys Abkömmling siehe: http://www.3s-software.com/ und ST (Strukturierter Text) ist "standardisiert"


----------



## drfunfrock (20 Juli 2005)

TommyI schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach Material um mich in Beckhoffs TwinCat
> einzu arbeiten. Ich hab offengestanden von der Materie nicht viel
> ...



Installier dir die Hilfe und dort findest du ST dokumentiert. Absonsten solltest du dir ein paar Beispiele in ST holen, die auch bei der Demoversion dabei sind. Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kann ich dir auch direkt helfen.


Doc Funfrock


----------

